# Can flowers grow and reproduce on sand?



## Jof410 (Apr 5, 2020)

Im trying to crossbreed on the beach, I've been watering my sprouts there but they don't seem to grow  just want to make sure I'm doing it right


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 5, 2020)

Mine have never grown on the beach


----------



## blinkcrossing (Apr 5, 2020)

Flowers do not grow on beaches this game unfortunately.


----------



## Yuina (Apr 5, 2020)

I tried breeding on the beach and nope, it won't breed.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 5, 2020)

Unfortunately no.


----------

